# Looking for a long term let in Benidorm



## InkedAngel (Jan 4, 2008)

Hiya I'm looking for a long term let in the benidorm area and wondered if any of you know any good lettings agents


----------



## Goldberg (May 24, 2007)

There is always things in benidorm, type in rentals in benidorm in google you should get some agents


----------

